# Other flowers



## Crazy1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Here are a few other flowers that just blossomed in the yard.

Water Hyacinth 






New mini Yellow double rose





Mama Mocking bird. She tried to take my head off when I got too close to her nest in my lemon tree, while I was taking these pics.


----------



## terryo (Jul 6, 2008)

Your Water Hyacinth is beautiful. I haven't gotten any flowers yet. I keep them mostly in the little pond, and when they start to cover the pond, I just put some in the big pond, and the big Koi eat them so fast. That is the only plant that the Koi eat the entire plant.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Terryo, I got three plants when I went to the San Diego show. This is the first time I have been able to keep them alive. And the first time I have gotten a bloom. they are all doing great in my little 35 gal. pond. and my 2 goldfish (not Koi) haven't eaten them or the cats tongue yet but they love the Duckweed.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Robyn, the water hyacinth is beautiful! Mine have never gotten that pretty.


----------



## Isa (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow Robyn

Your pics are beautiful, your Water Hyacinth is amazing.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 7, 2008)

Lucky duck you have a lemon tree! LOL. When we get into the AZ and CA area, I keep asking Jeff to stop the truck so I can go knocking on some stranger's door asking if I can have a lemon or two.  He never stops. 
Always wanted to pick one fresh off the tree to eat.


----------



## terryo (Jul 7, 2008)

Robyn, is that a Meyer (?) lemon tree? I have a small one with only one lemon on it. I have to lug it inside every winter and lug it back outside in the Spring. It is not for NY, but even if I get just one lemon, I am pleased.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 7, 2008)

No Terryo it is not a Meyer. It is a graft between what seems to be regular lemons on half the tree and gigantic thick skinned lemons (I call them monster lemons). I have been doing some research and they may even be in the citron family. The other tree is a Rangpur Lime.
I have a close friend that has a regular lemon, a Meyer and a Citron, also she has oranges, tangelos and grapefruit. So I Usually get fresh picked citrus as long as I am willing to do the picking. 
Jacqui, if your comming out my way let me know you can stop by and pick your fresh lemons, just remember these trees have mean spikes on the branches.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the offer...and the words of advice. If you can't tell, I know next to nothing about fruit trees (other then apples, cherries, and nectarines we have). Do all lemon trees have the spikes or only certain varieties?


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> Thanks for the offer...and the words of advice. If you can't tell, I know next to nothing about fruit trees (other then apples, cherries, and nectarines we have). Do all lemon trees have the spikes or only certain varieties?



No there are some that do not have thorns. Mine just happen to have 1/2 to inch long thorns both the lemon and lime. 
Next time I will have a thornless lemon.


----------

